# urgent..!! go for canon PowerShot SX150 IS or something else???



## kumar.abhi1990 (Oct 6, 2011)

suggest me some better cameras under 15k


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 6, 2011)

SX150 is a very old cam,dont go for that rather go for sony HX9V


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 6, 2011)

SX150 is the newer model of SX130. However, the best bet would be Canon SX220 for a couple thousands more. Don't get the Sony HX9V. The picture quality is better on the Canon SX220/SX230


----------

